# Sink draining board.



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

We have a Roller Team Granduca 171 with a round sink.I have seen motorhomes in magazines with a loose draining board to fit round sinks. Does anyone know where I could get one from. I have not seen them in any accessory shops.Would I have to order them from a manufacturer?


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

Have you thought of making one? Not that hard if you have a jigsaw.
If you cant find a good matching veneer go for a contrast (black marble effect etc)

Ian.


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Draining Board*

Hi

I have a draining board with a tray that clips to the underside bought from Highbridge caravan centre (I think) Tray size is 39cm x 28cm it has the name "CURVER" on it, the tray has a lip all round, and can hold about 1/2 a pint of water,

Hope this is of some use.

Good luck Colin R.......


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I have always had one as an extension to my draining boards, both inside the house and in the R/V. I purchased mine from Betterware (www.betterware.co.uk) worktop draining tray, kitchen section, purchase price £5.99.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Bought mine in a John Lewis store

peedee


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

I have a draining board with a tray that clips to the underside bought from Hypre-value for £1. I think it could be a "CURVER" but I'm not sure, which go to show the ''mark-up'' that some places (retailers) put on, a prime example was a Windup torch we purchased from 'Wilkinsons' for £ 3.99, we have seen the same torch in a 'National Trust' shop for £9.99.

Roy and Helen.


----------



## 100701 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi Have look here scroll down a bit.

https://sslrelay.com/olearymotorhom...mp=3B+Accessories/product_overview.shopscript

This is the same as the one that came with my swift but not cheap.

Martyn


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

Thankyou all for your help,I am off scouring the Poundland type shops for a bargain.

Reg.


----------

